# The price of meat has just gone up and your old lady........



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

....... has just found gas under $1.20

Are we friends with the middle east again?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Strange days indeed...most peculiar Mama.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nah, demand has gone down, and Saudi Arabia is over-producing, relative to demand. Apparently, shale oil is also starting to come into its own, partially resulting in the glut. Although I understand that, much like lactating cows (which have to keep being milked in order to produce milk when you want it), you can't suddenly _stop_ pulling oil out once you have wells, but you _can_ reduce production somewhat.

FWIW, we were $1.11.9 around the corner the other day. Will this change boost sales of gas guzzlers, and kill electric car sales?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was in Mississauga yesterday and saw the price of $109.9. 

I just read an interesting article on oil pricing quoting from the NY Times. See URL below.

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-echochambers-29651742


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I was in Mississauga yesterday and saw the price of $109.9.
> 
> I just read an interesting article on oil pricing quoting from the NY Times. See URL below.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-echochambers-29651742


Interesting piece. I might note that one of the ways in which ISIS funds itself is through the sale of oil from wells they have taken over.

Personally, I can't see the sort of cooperation and collusion ever taking place to deliberately impact on Russia, Iran, and ISIS. But if it just happens to have that impact, I'm fine with that.

As hinted at above, though, it has been like pulling out rear molars with sugar tongs to get action on climate change and greenhouse gases. I would hope that lower oil prices don't instigate higher consumption of fossil fuels and greater production of emissions. Economies will always fluctuate up and down, but stuff hanging around the atmosphere at the poles tends to linger longer.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Gas prices go up and down but the overall trend is always skyward. I think they have conditioned people to think $1.19 is an awesome price, which is sad. If they want to compete with electric cars the price needs to come down to about $0.02. I'm glad I dont buy that stuff anymore.........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I drive my car for pleasure. Based on that, I don't worry too much about the price of gas and mine takes high test.

When fuel economy becomes the most important consideration, driving performance and enjoyment go for a s$#t.

That's why most new cars have electronic power steering now (well, except for the ones that are targeting driving enthusiats). 

If I could afford a Tesla, maybe, but not a Prius or a Leaf. Life's too short to drive a sucked out car.

I may grow up someday, but today's not that day.

Fill er up baby.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

We're sporttin $1.01 per litre this morning. Time to fill up my F150 with the 150 litre fuel tank :sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

ya ya ya, if you want to impress me, let's see 60 cents/liter.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I still remember speaking to an attendant at the Husky station in Swift Current a decade back, regarding the stability of gas prices. "So how often do the gas prices change here?" I asked him. he looked at me like I was from Mars. "They haven't changed in a couple of months", he replied. I responded "Where I live (Ottawa) they generally change about 3-5 times a day." That sort of price volatility was inconceivable to him.

Even now, with the sudden sharp drop in prices, they_ still _change a couple of times a day. It may only be within a couple of cents, but it still changes constantly.

I have a tiny tank on my little Ford Focus beater. I can only begin to imagine how much it would drive someone with a much larger tank (like a 150, or one of those RVs that take damn near $1000 to fill up) nuts to know they had missed a price change of 5 cents a litre by a couple of minutes.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If I could afford a Tesla, maybe, but not a Prius or a Leaf. Life's too short to drive a sucked out car.


The funny thing is I get more fun out of driving my 40hp Smart suck car than I did with my 500HP S8. Electrics are way more fun to drive and having a car you can take up to its absolute limits is hella fun. The S8 became illegal as soon as you get into second gear. Where is the fun in driving a car at 10% of its limits?...........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If you enjoy driving a smart car as much as a high end Audi you're now driving the right car.

Having driven a Smart, and a few other modern sub compacts I can tell you that I do not.

Even driving the speed limit, it's pretty fun driving a car that handles like sport car, for me at least.

To each their own.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Did anyone ever notice that Edmonton and Ottawa always seem to have the cheapest gas?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tesla plans to release an "affordable" model ($30k) in the next two years. My plan is to run my matrix into the ground (or win the lottery), then get one. Hoping they have a hot hatch by that time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Did anyone ever notice that Edmonton and Ottawa always seem to have the cheapest gas?


Actually, I find that some of the places between Ottawa and Toronto are generally cheaper.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I grew up in the deep South of the U.S. immediately after WWII. I remember the day when 50 cents bought a gallon of gasoline, a gallon of milk, or a pound of butter. Of course, I also remember, that no one had any money!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

a pioneer gas station in Port Perry (lake scugog) had gas for .99 tonight. Big lineups.
funnily enough, 2 gas stations within 50ft of it were still at 1.13.

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> Actually, I find that some of the places between Ottawa and Toronto are generally cheaper.


For some reason gas always seems about 0.05$ cheaper in Cobourg/Port Hope. Can't figure out why.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I drive a unicorn that runs on tears and angel semen.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I drive a unicorn that runs on tears and angel semen.


Do you have to get the semen yourself?!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Do you have to get the semen yourself?!


I do. Thank god I spit, right?





PS - I'm going to hell


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> If you enjoy driving a smart car as much as a high end Audi you're now driving the right car.
> 
> Having driven a Smart, and a few other modern sub compacts I can tell you that I do not.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. I enjoy driving a well made performance machine. Currently, my Audi A5.
the only fun part of driving a stingy little car, is beating the hell out of it and seeing if it can take it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> PS - I'm going to hell


You're moving to Thunder Bay?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> You're moving to Thunder Bay?


That's a good one!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> You're moving to Thunder Bay?


Nope, he's moving to edmonton.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlRZDKuc0CY

Sorry, couldn't help myself considering the title of this thread....The Boogiemen 2011


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Nope, he's moving to edmonton.


Aw, ya big silly-billy.




...fu<kin' rat bike ridin' Red Deer hillbilly arshole...
















:smile-new:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Nope, he's moving to edmonton.


I have been to both...Edmonton isn't even the foyer to the hell that is Thunder Bay.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Aw, ya big silly-billy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums..._490601265694_649100694_7061212_8259631_n.jpg
Just a little country boy from the back roads of B.C..


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums..._490601265694_649100694_7061212_8259631_n.jpg
> Just a little country boy from the back roads of B.C..


Some very cool pics there Electraglide. I bet you are quite familiar with the Old Log Inn in Avola - best burgers, bikes, people and good times anywhere.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Diablo said:


> a pioneer gas station in Port Perry (lake scugog) had gas for .99 tonight. Big lineups.
> funnily enough, 2 gas stations within 50ft of it were still at 1.13.


I heard about this this morning - the guy I was talking to filled up across the road at 1.09 (about $5 extra) to avoid the line-up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Some very cool pics there Electraglide. I bet you are quite familiar with the Old Log Inn in Avola - best burgers, bikes, people and good times anywhere.


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Avola_zpsf89cbdc9.jpg
Once or twice. This is from the early 90's. Good wild boar and beans.
Part of the exhaust came off on that run. The run up the hill from the tracks was fun tho.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

BTW...I am still driving my 2010 KIA Rio5 and I would drive an electric car in a heartbeat.






But then, I have an above average sized penis.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> BTW...I am still driving my 2010 KIA Rio5 and I would drive an electric car in a heartbeat.
> When they come out with an electric truck that is cheap, with a full size box that will carry a ton and get 1000+ km on a charge.....and can be fully charged anywhere in under 1/2 hr. at -40 I might look at one but I doubt it. I might go see if the '49 is still for sale and if the owner is interested in doing a trade.
> Anyway, today I should fill up the vehicles, the bikes, the jerry cans etc. . I know the Dodge is getting low so the GMC and the F150 probably are too. That'll be more than 400 liters please. At today's prices, even with the $0.06/l off coupons I have that still comes to about $450 or so. Until the wife deposits my check I have $20 in my pocket. On the upside a tank of gas in the Dodge lasts about 2 months, it's probably the same with the Ford. The wife's GMC about a month. Gas around here, today, is $1.079/l.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

If the government wasn't so closely tied to the petroleum industry, electric vehicle technology would have been miles ahead of where it is now...and maybe even to the point that you described with* "When they come out with an electric truck that is cheap, with a full size box that will carry a ton and get 1000+ km on a charge.....and can be fully charged anywhere in under 1/2 hr. at -40" *

For example: fission has been on the radar for ages, yet the money behind fission is minor compared to oil sands. I am not against oil sands by the way, just always baffled that electrical research is so lagging. Solar cells is another example as is nuclear (thorium based).


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

rhh7 said:


> I grew up in the deep South of the U.S. immediately after WWII. I remember the day when 50 cents bought a gallon of gasoline, a gallon of milk, or a pound of butter. Of course, I also remember, that no one had any money!


Geez, I remember the days when you could go to the store with 50 cents and come home with a pound of cheese, five potatoes, three _gallons of milk_, a pound of butter, and a carton of eggs. Can't do that nowadays. Too many security cameras.* 

Neil

* Sorry, an oldie that I couldn't resist.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just paid $1.12 a litre and still felt like it was too high.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Option1 said:


> Geez, I remember the days when you could go to the store with 50 cents and come home with a pound of cheese, five potatoes, three _gallons of milk_, a pound of butter, and a carton of eggs. Can't do that nowadays. Too many security cameras.*
> 
> Neil
> 
> * Sorry, an oldie that I couldn't resist.


I remember when $10 would put gas in the car, buy a case of beer and a pack of smokes, take you and a young lady to the drive in and then burgers, fries and gravy after that. If you were smart you saved enough to buy a couple of condoms for when you went to the look-out on goodyear point after to watch the submarine races. I usually wasn't that smart and had to sweat it out until 'aunt mary' showed up. And for you younguns who think things were cheaper then, I worked tossing pizzas then and that $10 was almost 12 hrs work. 
Option1.......you forgot the bread.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I remember when I was making $2.30/hour at Becker's.... fvck gas was expensive back then.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I heard about this this morning - the guy I was talking to filled up across the road at 1.09 (about $5 extra) to avoid the line-up.


Ya, we were surprised to see that although the lineup for cheap gas was long....almost disrupting traffic, it still seemed business as usual at the 2 stations beside it. Although I admit, I hate lines so never bother lining up for cheaper products. I value my time too much. It's why I never lineup for gas at Costo.
prices at all 3 stations were at par on Saturday night, about 1.13

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> I remember when I was making $2.30/hour at Becker's.... fvck gas was expensive back then.


How is that possible? I thought you and I were about the same age, you might even be younger, and when I was a teenager in the 80's min wage was a little more than $4.
gas, IIRC was in the .40-50 range.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Ya, we were surprised to see that although the lineup for cheap gas was long....almost disrupting traffic, it still seemed business as usual at the 2 stations beside it. Although I admit, I hate lines so never bother lining up for cheaper products. I value my time too much. It's why I never lineup for gas at Costo.
> prices at all 3 stations were at par on Saturday night, about 1.13
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I always thought you were older than me  I'm an immature 38.

Anyway, I was just making a point (I wasn't even driving), but I was making just over $2 working under the table for that becker's at the corner of Davis + Leslie (now a Mac's Milk). 

I was under age and they had me face the shelves and stock the milk/drinks - and thow away rotten curdled milk. I must have been around 10/11 years old. I literally spent my early childhood at that plaza playing video games and eating Mary Brown's, so they figured that I might as well do something.

The perk to that job was free cigarettes (dented boxes meant to go back to seller) and the odd porno mag.

I had to get my dad to quit for me. haha.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I always thought you were older than me  I'm an immature 38.
> 
> Anyway, I was just making a point (I wasn't even driving), but I was making just over $2 working under the table for that becker's at the corner of Davis + Leslie (now a Mac's Milk).
> 
> ...


ahh...the underground child labor market...that explains that rate of pay 

Ya, Ive got 4-5 years on you, but same generation anyways. Might have you beat in terms of immaturity though....I was a late bloomer-or was just having too much damn fun being uncommitted.. .got married only 7 yrs ago, kid just started kindergarten, etc.


----------

